# Problem..



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I would guess that she's jealous of the dog....or trying to claim his bed as hers....


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm sure that is it. I have been trying to pay attention to her and make her feel loved the best I can. I guess that wasnt good enough.. Im not sure what to do.. I hate the smell of cat pee!!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

i say lock her up when youre gone. then keep one bed near you when youre home, and spray her with water when she goes near the bed.

we did this with the christmas tree with my parents cat...she doesnt climb it anymore.

i dont know what else to suggest


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

For starters I wouldn't be having a dog bed for Murphy. He will be fine without it till you can get him and kitty on better terms.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

The bed was in his crate and the door was almost shut, so she had to open the door and then go in his crate to pee on the bed.. **** Cat!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Her message was pretty clear, though, wasn't it? 
I think Oakly's dad is right, don't use a dog bed anymore (if you want cushioning maybe towels would be easier to wash?)
That cat pee smell is virtually impossible to get out. Our cat got distressed years ago and started peeing on the carpet by the window and we finally had to cut out that section of carpet and build a window seat there!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, the smell is not a good one. 

I will try the no bed thing for a while. He will be ok in is crate with out a bed? I had blankets and a pillow in there before when he was little, but I took out the pillow and got him the bed because he out grew that. I feel bad for Kitty and Murphy..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the no bed for Murphy for right now. They do have some stuff at the petstore made my natures miracle especially for cats. It can be put in the laundry.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I agree with the no bed for Murphy for right now. They do have some stuff at the petstore made my natures miracle especially for cats. It can be put in the laundry.


I have some. I poured it onto the bed, it is outside airing out right now, so maybe, just maybe it wont smell to bad.. poor murph..


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh man, nothing worse than the smell of cat pee. Poor Murphy!!! (and you!)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Our one cat used to do the same thing on OUR BED if our Golden Murphy got up on it. It was HER bed and he wasn't allowed there. 

I had a Siamese years ago that would do the same thing if my hubby would leave his work clothes on the floor instead of putting them in the basket. And.....she'd pee on my son's pillow if he bugged her too much during the day.

Cats can be very clear about their message, can't they?

Does he chase her? Bother her? Do you still spend special time with her and have a place where you and she can be without him?

She's mad at you....

I'd just put a fluffy bathmat in his crate. That'll be fine. And it's very washable. I've never had a bed in a crate. 

I'd also try to make sure that he isn't annoying the cat, and that you and the cat still have special cuddle time together.....alone. If it's when you read, or watch TV (whatever it was pre-dog), I'd make sure he was out of the way. Or if he tries to interfere, correct him. Don't let him harass her, ever - or butt in. Each one gets their turn.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Our one cat used to do the same thing on OUR BED if our Golden Murphy got up on it. It was HER bed and he wasn't allowed there.
> 
> I had a Siamese years ago that would do the same thing if my hubby would leave his work clothes on the floor instead of putting them in the basket. And.....she'd pee on my son's pillow if he bugged her too much during the day.
> 
> ...


Thank you  That is good advise. I am trying to pay her more attention, but I will make sure she gets plenty more. 

I think she might want to get the dog in trouble too because she gets up on tables and flings things off so Murphy can get to it.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> I think she might want to get the dog in trouble too because she gets up on tables and flings things off so Murphy can get to it.


Or she's trying to distract him so she can leave.

Puppies are very rambunctious and obnoxious from a cat's viewpoint. She needs to know she's safe, and you'll protect her. If he starts chasing her, stop him immediately. Let her get to know him on her terms. It may take a long time...a short time...or it might never happen, but cats and dogs DO get to be friends. He just can't be allowed to harass her, ever.

Oh...and about the bathmat in the crate...or anything, for that matter. You must make sure he isn't chewing on it. If he does, remove it. I have a feeling he'll turn into destructo puppy soon, and you don't want him ingesting anything he shouldn't be. He really doesn't need anything in there. Maybe a "safe" (for now) chew/teething toy....but keep an eye on him whenever he's got anything in there. You're better leaving him with nothing while he's still in the "chewing" stage.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Cats can be subtle about their messages so I would be the same. Walk around in front of her reading the book 1001 Uses for a Dead Cat and see if there isn;t a change of attitude. ROFL


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Cats can be subtle about their messages so I would be the same. Walk around in front of her reading the book 1001 Uses for a Dead Cat and see if there isn;t a change of attitude. ROFL


Holy crap your funny! I dont know what ROFL means but I am pretty sure I am doing it!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

it means rolling on the floor laughing or there is the rotflmao which is rolling on the floor laughing my a** off.


beth, moose and angel


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> it means rolling on the floor laughing or there is the rotflmao which is rolling on the floor laughing my a** off.
> 
> 
> beth, moose and angel


Oh!! :doh: i should have figured that out.. Thanks!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have to give humorous antidotes for things as I am challenged by coming up with real ideas.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

one thing i have found to work pretty well is odoban. i got it through ebay and it works on the rugs.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

now that is true that stuff works great!!!!!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

You can get it at Sam's Club too.

I cannot stand the smell of that stuff. Makes me gag. :lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I can see where it would it is really strong! It just happens to be a scent I can tolerate if it were another scent I think it could give me a bad headache.


----------

